# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

## Συνήθεια

Ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους φίλους που ανταποκρίθηκαν στο πρόβλημά μου πως τα πράγματα μοιάζουν να είναι καλύτερα για μένα, εάν και η χθεσινή μέρα ξεκίνησε με αποχαύνωση στη συνέχεια μετά το μεσημέρι εξελίχτηκε καλά, περπάτησα το βράδυ μια ώρα ,πήγα στο σπίτι του φίλου μου και “ξαναγυμνάστηκα” , βέβαια ήπια εκεί ένα ποτήρι κόκκινο κρασί, αλλά μόνο ένα, ξύπνησα σήμερα πολύ πρωί και περπάτησα άλλα 3 τέταρτα. Τρέμω βέβαια για τη στιγμή που μπορεί να ξαναπέσω σε κακό “επεισόδιο” αλλά έχω ελπίδα, βήμα βήμα την ημέρα. 
Καλημέρες…

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο κ μην σταματας!

----------


## elis

Μπράβο κούκλα συνέχισε έτσι ;-)

----------


## Συνήθεια

Ευχαριστώ! οι μέρες συνεχίζουν έτσι... καμιά διάθεση για αλκοόλ, νέα ενδιαφέροντα και καλή διάθεση.(έχασα και 3 κιλάκια). Μεγάλο πράγμα το περπάτημα, δίνει οξυγόνο στο σώμα και στο μυαλό. Με τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς, καλημέρα να έχετε.

----------


## McHouse

ki egw meta to rehab to eriksa se apisteuto perpatima arketous kafedes (panta epina alla dn to fantazomoun oti meta tis 16:00 tha pinw kafe kai oxi alkool) synexise etsi!

----------


## Συνήθεια

Σε ευχαριστώ McHouse. Δεν έχω περάσει από διαδικασία αποκατάστασης. Δεν ξέρω πως είναι. Απλά συνειδητοποίησα ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα με τα διάφορα προβλήματα , πως είχα ξεφύγει από το κοινωνικό πλαίσιο της κατανάλωσης αλκοόλ. Αργά και σταθερά αποφάσισα να μην παρεκτραπώ ποτέ ξανά στους ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντός μου και να μην κυκλοφορήσω ποτέ ξανά μεθυσμένη στους δρόμους ως άλλος δημόσιος κίνδυνος, σεβόμενη την ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη. Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο βήμα. Στη συνέχεια επέτρεψα, κακώς βέβαια, στον εαυτό μου να ξεσπά 1 ή 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, μόνη μου χωρίς να έχω να διεκπεραιώσω καμία υποχρέωση. Εκεί δοκίμασα τα όριά μου. Μόλις τα ξεπέρασα ήρθε το βήμα το δεύτερο.Ούτε αυτό, ούτε μόνη , μπορεί να μην προκαλώ σε κανέναν κακό αλλά προκαλώ στον εαυτό μου.Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να πω τα κατάφερα, έχω δρόμο μπροστά μου και μια γιγάντια μάχη με τον δαίμονα του μυαλού μου. Είμαι διατεθειμένη όμως να την κάνω την προσπάθεια και να το ζήσω.

----------


## McHouse

bravo anthrwpe!!! thelei poly megali dynami... emena o alcoholismos itan ena akoma symptoma tis dipolikis mou diataraxeis. eixa ftasei se trela epipeda manias kai to alcohol kai kapoia narkotika itan gia na me iremisoun, o kosmos omws evlepe tin treli symperifora kai elege mpekris kai xristis! etsi odigithika sto rehab stin ameriki kai mesa stis prwtes ebdomades imoun poly xeirotera apo oti otan ekana xrisi kai epina mou dwsan kai antikatathliptika ki ekei to gyrisa se mania teleiws opote mou allaksan pteriga prin teleiwsw kanonika to rehab. alla akoma kai twra pou eimai kala sxetika otan blepw mpoukalia pali ktipa i kardia mou perierga - i get excited !auto einai to megalo bima. exeis voithia apo psyxiatro? mporei na sou dwsei naltrexoni http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naltrexone pou tha voithisei kapws tin metavasi idika an dn to kopseis maxairi. kali epityxia kai pali bravo!

----------


## Συνήθεια

Δεν παίρνω ούτε ασπιρίνη φίλε μου. Μια φορά σε απόγνωση πήγα σε έναν μεγάλο ψυχίατρο στην Αθήνα που η συνεδρία κατέληξε να γελάμε, βλέπεις η ανασφάλεια του χαρακτήρα μου ήθελε να τον κερδίσω, κατέληξε βέβαια να υποστηρίζει πως χρειάζομαι ομαδική θεραπεία, έχει γράψει πάνω από 10 συγγράμματα μου πήρε 80 ευρώ για την βίζιτα, και μου ζητούσε άλλα 80 για την κάθε ομαδική. Εγώ είμαι παιδί της εργατιάς , να ξυπνάω στις 7 να πάω στη δουλειά μου και το βράδυ στις 12 όλα να είναι λυμένα. Δυσκολεύομαι που γράφεις με αυτούς τους χαρακτήρες κι ίσως να μην συνέλαβα το νόημα όσων είπες.

----------


## Συνήθεια

Εχω πάρει κι εγώ κοκαίνη στο παρελθόν αλλά ένα βράδυ άδειασα το μπουκαλάκι στη χέστρα , την κατούρησα ,είχα αηδιάσει πλέον κι όλα καλά, μου έμεινε μόνο το γαμοαλκοόλ που έπινα για να μην με ρίξει. βλέπεις δεν μου αρέσουν τα χασίσια . Δεν έχω θέμα με τα ναρκωτικά ούτε με τα χάπια ούτε με τους ψυχίατρους, τους αδυσώπητους γιάπηδες του ανθρώπινου πόνου.

----------

